# In need of a script.



## yoshisakan (Aug 22, 2010)

I have an apache server setup successfully.
I am new to FreeBSD

Here's what I need to do:
I need an application to sit on a port on my server and receive .tif files, convert them to text or a readable format for a data phone, and forward them to my phone.

Is this possible? How difficult would it be? Does something like this exist?


----------



## dh (Aug 23, 2010)

You'll need to explain "convert them to text or readable format" and "forward them to my phone" part in more detail.


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 23, 2010)

Well as it stands, theses files are send as attachments to my email. My job expects me to sit at home 24/7 with my mailbox open, which is just not feasable. I use a blackberry so it can't read these files, but it is capable of viewing other image formats. A text format would be ideal since my phone isnt capable of quickly zooming in on an image.


----------



## mix_room (Aug 23, 2010)

So what you want is a script that periodically checks your mailbox, downloads emails, forwards the text portion to your blackberry? 
Can you not just set-up your blackberry to only download images? 

To me this sounds as though you are going about solving the problem in the wrong way. 

As a side note: Why would your employer wanting your sitting at home, and not in the office?


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 23, 2010)

Well the .tif file is an attachment in the email, it isn't readable by my phone. The Image is created when our system at work fails to send a fax to a client. So we call orders in manually. I am in the office for about 45 hours, but calling in these failed faxes in a short amount of time is vital to our company's quality of business. Is there a better method of getting these to my phone that you are thinking of?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2010)

procmail(1) can be used to process mail.  Add ImageMagick to convert images to other formats and then something like mail(1) to send the new mail.


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, so this could be a pretty easy process then.. Awesome.
Is it going to be necessary to run these functions on my server?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2010)

yoshisakan said:
			
		

> Oh, so this could be a pretty easy process then.. Awesome.
> Is it going to be necessary to run these functions on my server?



Maybe not easy, but definitely achievable.  Wherever the mail is received is where procmail and ImageMagick need to be installed.


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help. I am going to make a project proposal and see what I can come up with. I need to get my server running stably first.


----------

